# As promised...why do so many people NOT like Poodles?



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, I adore Standard and Miniature Poodles (Toys, not so much...but that's just me). Their intelligence is the most 'like' human intelligence I've encountered in dogs, and they will generally adjust themselves to whatever lifestyle their humans have.

The one and ONLY reason I don't have one right now is that I'm having some trouble finding one that meets my standards (appearance AND health) that doesn't have to be shown in conformation (been there, done that, won't again...at least, not with Poodles). My Poodle will appear in time.

Although Poodles DO shed their undercoat (contrary to popular belief), regular brushing takes care of the hair so the coat doesn't mat. They do require regular clipping and/or scissoring, but unless one is obsessed with the proverbial "1 1/2 to 2"" of hair we groomers roll our eyes about, the clipping can be done quarterly.

Temperaments in Standards and Minis are generally VERY stable. There are a few genetic problems, but in the grand scheme of things most of them (PRA and Sebaceous Adenitis aside) are not major. These dogs LOVE people, LOVE other dogs, and are generally a joy to own.

OK, there's my 2 cents.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Well since you asked, I hate the way they look.

Pretty much everyone I know that doesn't like poodles cites that reason.

It has nothing to do with their, I'm sure, charming personality.

Vanity reigns another day!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE Poodles. My familie's first dog was a poodle and when I was a baby I am told he was my little guardian. I do think however that the toys can tend to be neurotic. But this is based on this toy poodle we were given who was just a mess. Peed, pooped everywhere. Destroyed things. But this was before the era of positive training and crate training. The "old days" I guess. Anyway, but I do HATE the show cut. Makes them look like idiots IMO. But they are wonderful little dogs, and very, very, very cute in a puppy cut. I'd get a mini or standard in a heartbeat...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't say I was ever a huge fan of Poodles though I had met several Great working poodles. (Obedience) Now, however, I have met more and more that I really enjoy and have given a few moments thought to one day owning one myself. I am not there yet, but I am also not saying I will never have one. If I do, it will HAVE to be black. It is the only color I like in Poodles. My favorite color in dogs in general, actually, in animals. LOL I have wondered this question myself so many times though. I can't wait to hear more of the answers. I hope some of the doodle folks will weigh in. If I were Allergic I would be getting a Standard Poodle or Schnauzer myself. NOT a Doodle. Actually, I just laughed after reading my own post. I AM ALLERGIC! I just deal with it. I love my dogs way too much to get rid of them. They get a few extra baths each year to keep the dander down. LOL


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I like standards mainly...but I am not "anti 'smaller poodle' " either...As long as they actually have decent poodle features AND the good quality coat...

In other words speaking, no short faced, short legged, long backed poodles for me!!! If they are gonna be small, they have to look like their Larger cousin, that they were bred down from...Lol!!


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

I have to walk on delicate grounds here because many people consider my breed (The Portuguese Water Dog) to be very Poodel-"ish."


One of my best friends growing up had a beautiful standard named Tasha. She was a great dog and totally changed my image of the breed.
- But, I still have an issue with the breed in general. I hate some of the show Poodle cuts, or the look of a Madison Ave. type Poodle. But I also hate the Lion Clip they sometimes give a Portuguese Water Dog for show.

I think the reason I became a Portie owner vs. a Standard owner was simple. The Portie is a blue collar dog where the Standard seems more like a blue blooded dog. Royalty vs. working class. 

The problem with the Poodle, as I see it, is not the breed. It's the stereotype of the breed owner that has transformed the image of the breed into something other than working breed.

And when you do pick a breed, in reality, you are not just picking a dog, you are picking a community of owners that you willingly or unwillingly become associated with.

So, do you want a Madison Ave, white standard named fufu who gets groomed weekly with little puff balls around the feet and a shaved snout?
Or
Do you want a Peasant fishing dog who looks as good in dreadlocks as she does in a puppy cut, who people admire because it's uncommon, has a cool history, and a personality that says, let's go play poker and drink a beer.

At least, that was my rational..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't like the way they look. I have a "nephew" mini poodle and my sister-in-law constantly talks about all the cute faces he's making and I just don't see it. I have learned to appreciate that he has the adventurous spirit of a big dog inside his little body. He is a very neurotic dog (partly SIL fault) but the breeder said that another in the litter is neurotic too. He is getting worse as he gets older  And knowing my sister-in-law the way I do, I'm sure she researched the breeder to no end.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

I've only lived with one Standard poodle and if I could find one like her I'd have another one in a heartbeat. In fact I'm on the waiting list now with the Poodle rescue for a Standard. No fancy clips for mine if I do find one though!

I love their intelligence and sense of humor along with the fact that they're so light on their feet. Yet Winkie could always manage to hold her own with the shorthairs.

I've looked at a couple of miniiatures with the rescue and they were far too exciteable for my situation. As for the toy's, I don't want a toy of any breed. Just a matter of preference!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I HATE the poodle show cut with a passion...to me that is not a dog, that is a stuffed animal. I don't like the toys and minis because I don't much like small dogs in general (except for a few terriers). I've seen some beautiful standards with a clipped cut and liked them plenty. If I were ever looking into a dog with that type of coat (and I doubt I ever will be, as I kind of like my silky soft golden fur), I would consider standard poodles or portuguese water dogs.

So I like poodles fine, especially standards, and in fact I also can't stand how people have these stereotypes about poodles. Temperament-wise they are all lovely...and if only those horrific cuts would go away, they would be great dogs. (And by the way, that old logic about how the poofs protect them from cold water doesn't make any sense to me...wouldn't a full coat without a shaved butt protect them even more??).


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I like retriever clips on poodles.... and I do like poodles although an untrained poodle can be a handful.... to darned smart for their own good..... 

I am not a fan of toys and minis but a standard poodle is a different thing for me.... 

I am not crazy about some of the colors to be honest.... I prefer black or darker color in poodles... apricot does nothing for me and I don't like the white color.... 

but other than that... I like standard poodles


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

They're ok to me, it's the look of the coat that keeps them from being more than just ok. I love the way they look as puppies, shaggier, but once they start being clipped, even if it's a sportier clip, I don't like it as much. If I were going to have one, it would be a standard in a color other than white.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like 'em, especially black ones. Reminds me of how my hair looked in the 80s. 

Count me as another who prefers black animals. Beavis is the first non-black dog I've ever had.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love poodles, minus the show cuts.

I really wish I would have asked the owner of this really nice looking poodle what she called his cut. He had his entire body cut the same length, including his face. I have never seen a poodle with their faces not trimmed to the muzzle. When left with some fur, their heads look much thicker, and they look incredibly nice.This dog was well kept, too.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I really think I would like the look alot better with the face not shaved.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I covet a Standard. I tried to adopt one from my shelter back before I got Alvin, but she had a HUGE waiting and I decided to go for a dog that might not have such a good chance of being adopted if I didn't volunteer to take it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What kid wouldn't love a Poodle?


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I really wish I would have asked the owner of this really nice looking poodle what she called his cut. He had his entire body cut the same length, including his face.


I don't know if the name of the cut carries over but with a Portuguese Water Dog, the clip you are referring to is called a retriever cut. Even all around, no lion clipping. 

It's the cut I keep both of my portie's in except for when I let their hair grown long.. But they are always returned to a Retriever Clip:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

B-Line that is it exactly! Thank you for putting a name to it. I am sure it is the same name for poodles. Either way, I LOVED it, they look like completely different dogs with their faces not shaved, and their entire body evenly cut.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I love Poodles. I've fallen in love with every one I ever met. Even the toys, and I normally don't like the tiny dogs. I think the show Poodle cut is *stoopid*. But they're cute when their hair gets a little longer and shaggier, and is the same length all over. I don't think a dog should be judged by his haircut  . I don't like the usual pet Schnauzer cut, either (shaved back with fringes---ugh!), but I like Schnauzers.

Their personalities are great, if they're well socialized and properly trained. I've met far more neurotic Labs and Goldens than neurotic Poodles. I think any sporting breed will go crazy if they aren't properly exercised, both physically and mentally. Even if a Poodle is neurotic, they're usually better-natured than neurotic dogs of other breeds. If that makes any sense  . 

There are a LOT of bad breeders of Poodles. They're just too popular with puppymills and BYBs. I think this adds to the bad perception of them that people tend to have. That and the stoopid haircuts  .


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

*smile098*


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> B-Line that is it exactly! Thank you for putting a name to it. I am sure it is the same name for poodles. Either way, I LOVED it, they look like completely different dogs with their faces not shaved, and their entire body evenly cut.


Here is a picture of Nikita in a retriever clip, IN ACTION 
(this was last summer, she was 11 years old in this picture)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> What kid wouldn't love a Poodle?


Curb, the caption should be something like, "Why dogs kill their owners."


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

OK, the TMNT pic has got to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time LOLOL

I wouldn't say I don't 'like' poodles, but they really aren't for me. Their temperement and intelligence are great, but I just really don't like their coat. I don't like how it looks and I don't like how it feels. I feel the same way about curly PWDs (I prefer the wavy coated PWDs). Pretty superficial, but it's important enough to me to rule it out as a breed I'd own b/c I can find temperament, intelligence and a coat I like in other breeds.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Poodles aren't for everyone, and Standards are pretty spendy in upkeep, if you don't groom them yourself. I prefer big dogs, but, while fostering through breed rescue, I've come to appreciate and love the Toy and Mini variety as well. I've met some awesome Toys who do agility, and are not the yappy little ankle biters as many believe. The Miniature Poodle is athletic, and smart as all get out! 

I've actually come to like the Continental clip (adult show clip), although I'd never go there with my own two Standard Poodles. I have given them modified continental clips, sans the rosettes, and, of course minus the huge topknot and neck hair. 

My male is a light cream, and I keep him in a German Clip, with shaved ears and closely clipped tail. His face is clipped short, but not shaved to the skin, and sometimes I'll leave a bit of a mustache. He looks very dignified and manly! LOL My female's face, feet, and base of tail are shaved to the skin, body is clipped short (#5F blade), with bracelets on ankles, full tail, topknot, and ears. I wanted a black, but she's blue - actually, a deep charcoal with a silvery blue cast that shimmers in the light. She's lovely. 

I'd post pictures here if I could, but, the computer guy (read _moron_)here at work has made that impossible.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I was never crazy for poodles - my best friend growing up had one and her name was actually "FiFi". Ugh. Ella is part poodle and when her hair is clipped short she really looks like one....and because of that I look at poodles in a whole different way because I love her. I would definately consider getting one in the future.


----------



## buzonesbirdie (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok i dont care for poodles because growing up my granmother, her sister and sister-in-law all had standard poodles and all 3 of them used to growl and nip at me, and no i never was mean to the dogs and all three women would tell you so if they were still with us today. So i am still harbor some emtional issues there. But my biggest problem with poodles is their show cuts, i actually feel bad for the dog whenever i see one in a show cut. But i would never say that i dont like any living creature, well may be the cockroach


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

All I can say is... Not everyone likes all breeds so not everyone likes pitbull, labs, dobermans, german shepherd, malionis, beaucerons, poodles, york terriers, etc. 

My least favorite breed out of all is golden retriever.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm another one for the "like their personalities, dislike their look" club. I've never seen a poodle in this "retriever cuts" you guys are citing though, so many that would help...the shaved face is the part I dislike the most. There is an apricot one that does utility at my old obedience school...he was handsome except for that shaved face: the rest of him was one length.

I too would have to go w/ a standard most likely, simple because I've never seen a correct miniature and I haven't liked the incorrect ones I've met.

Mostly I just don't know any well enough I think...

And the show cuts? No. Just no.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone else see the irony here? Here we have all these doodle breeders outcrossing to the poodle for their coats. And now we discover that many pet owners would gladly have a poodle if they had a different type of coat.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't see anyone mention it... I hate their smell. Every poodle I've been close to has that same scent. Just wierd...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

French Ring said:


> All I can say is... Not everyone likes all breeds so not everyone likes pitbull, labs, dobermans, german shepherd, malionis, beaucerons, poodles, york terriers, etc.


Of course! But this is a thread asking why people don't like poodles  I imagine if I started a thread about why people don't like greyhounds I'd get a lot of "they're too skinny/bony/gangly" Of course, we think of them as metabolically superior  LOL


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

applesmom said:


> Anyone else see the irony here? Here we have all these doodle breeders outcrossing to the poodle for their coats. And now we discover that many pet owners would gladly have a poodle if they had a different type of coat.


Hmmmm, Let's see, A standard poodle "type" dog with a different (more wavy) type coat and without the fufu haircuts and the shaved muzzles..

I think I'm seeing it... Wow, that sounds like a great breed. Wish I had one, or two. I'd probably name them Nikita and Maggie. If only they were also highly intelligent and great swimmers..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Of course, we think of them as metabolically superior  LOL


LOL nice, LMG


----------



## Moreau (Feb 20, 2007)

I was bitten by a small poodle when I was little. Ever since then I have disliked them, and many small dog breeds in general. 
I've never known a standard poodle, so I'm not sure how I would like them.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Count me in as one of the "like their intelligence, don't like their looks" people. I've met some very nice standards, but their look just puts me off for no reason I can pin down.

I have not yet me a minature or toy that wasn't hyper or neurotic.

And the show cut is the most absurd thing I have ever seen (followed closely by the PWD shaved butt).




lovemygreys said:


> we think of them as metabolically superior  LOL


Could you teach me to be metabolically superior? I could use 10 pounds off of my thighs.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> And the show cut is the most absurd thing I have ever seen (followed closely by the PWD shaved butt).


I hate the shaved butt (lion clip) on the PWD... I was very close to adopting a dog that the breeder wanted to show, she told me I would need to keep it in a lion clip. That was a deal breaker.. I got a dog else where.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lovemygreys said:


> OK, the TMNT pic has got to be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time LOLOL
> 
> I wouldn't say I don't 'like' poodles, but they really aren't for me. Their temperement and intelligence are great, but I just really don't like their coat. I don't like how it looks and I don't like how it feels. I feel the same way about curly PWDs (I prefer the wavy coated PWDs). Pretty superficial, but it's important enough to me to rule it out as a breed I'd own b/c I can find temperament, intelligence and a coat I like in other breeds.


I'm the same way. I'm pretty particular about fur, lol. I just don't like the way curly haired dogs or wire haired dogs feel and would never own one. I also don't want to deal with a dog breed that needs professional grooming or a lot of clipping done. Just personal preference. 

I prefer long silky hair if at all possible. 

I like poodles, and I think they're stunning creatures (especially black standards). Great dogs, just not for me.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think poodles have suffered from the same kind of media stereotyping that, say, Rottweilers have.

If they want to portray a scary (maybe demonic) dog in a movies or TV show, they give us a Rottie. If they want to show us a spoiled brat dog, they give us a poodle.

(If they want to feature a hillbilly dog, they give us Esther.)


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

B-line, your dogs are awesome, by the way. I'd definitely consider one of those, I'm under the impression that they are rare though?


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I'm the same way. I'm pretty particular about fur, lol. I just don't like the way curly haired dogs or wire haired dogs feel and would never own one. I also don't want to deal with a dog breed that needs professional grooming or a lot of clipping done. Just personal preference.
> 
> I prefer long silky hair if at all possible.
> 
> I like poodles, and I think they're stunning creatures (especially black standards). Great dogs, just not for me.


Yeah, it's the curly fur that really puts me off. People, animals, you have it, I don't like curly fur/hair at all. I prefer fur with feathers like a golden or husky like fur or even GSD type fur (Though I like husky fur better, it's softer to pet. GSDs a lot of times feel rough and greasy). I know it's shallow and every single dog test says a poodle is the perfect fit for me, but I just don't like them cause of htat curly fur (well, I don't want one rather).

Usually long, straightish fur (I prefer goldens that have more straight like fur to the ones that fur tends to be more curly even).



lovemygreys said:


> Of course! But this is a thread asking why people don't like poodles  I imagine if I started a thread about why people don't like greyhounds I'd get a lot of "they're too skinny/bony/gangly" Of course, we think of them as metabolically superior  LOL


Nah, my biggest objection to greys is they seem to be always so morose. I've changed my opinion a little about that cause my friend has greys so I've gotten to know them, but you'd have to know them to even see when they are happy and I prefer a very obviously cheerful dog.

Of course, I tend to prefer breeds that I would not be a good fit for (greyhounds I think are a perfect fit for my lifestyle judging from my friend's greys. Though I think I'd prefer a more laid back dog that was less neurotic honestly. I like I can take Aurora places and she enjoys it and I don't have to worry if she's getting too stressed. I kinda wanted a dog I could go places with and that's one thing my friend's dogs don't seem to fit with what I'd want in a dog).


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> B-line, your dogs are awesome, by the way. I'd definitely consider one of those, I'm under the impression that they are rare though?


Thanks Sheltie mom.. My girls are awesome and I have nothing but fantastic things to say about the breed.

In terms of them being rare, truth is, not all that long ago, they were almost extinct. I believe they said there were something like 50 known dogs in existence. The breed was saved by a rich shipping tycoon who discovered the dogs on the coast of Portugal. Advances in fishing and boating had left the peasant dogs without a job or need in the community and they dwindled in number.

The good news is, the breed is healthy, well, and was so protectively bred to avoid inbreeding that they are now thriving. However, they are not your average american dog, nor do I suspect they ever will be.

Ultimately what I am trying to say is, a Portuguese Water Dog can be found fairly easy. There are many american breeders and when I searched for my puppy, I had many choices. Not like 12 years ago when I adopted Nikita and there were very few breeders to be found.

A lot of dog people discovered the portie in the last decade especially and a lot of breeders switched over from other breeds. They really are special dogs (not that all dogs aren't special  )

If you're looking for a pup, message me and I can refer you to some fantastic breeders.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

As you can see by my signature, im a herding breed person, and probably always will be. But i have nothing against Poodles and i have seen some really awesome ones kicking butt at obedience and agility trials.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Aussiefan said:


> As you can see by my signature, im a herding breed person, and probably always will be. But i have nothing against Poodles and i have seen some really awesome ones kicking butt at obedience and agility trials.


Poodles are herding dogs silly !


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

B-Line said:


> Poodles are herding dogs silly !


I thought they were in the "non sporting" group?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

B-Line said:


> Poodles are herding dogs silly !


??? You are kidding right? I mean they can be anything you want them to be, but they fit in the NON sporting group. Argued by many as they were bred to be retrievers. 
It is interesting that so many people like the black poodles. I too prefer the black ones. I just think it is interesting since statistics show that more people are afraid of black dogs or just prefer lighter colored dogs. Guess that does not apply to Poodles.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

B-Line said:


> Hmmmm, Let's see, A standard poodle "type" dog with a different (more wavy) type coat and without the fufu haircuts and the shaved muzzles..
> 
> I think I'm seeing it... Wow, that sounds like a great breed. Wish I had one, or two. I'd probably name them Nikita and Maggie. If only they were also highly intelligent and great swimmers..


 
I love the Portugese Water dogs! Way back in the eighties we had a client at the vets office that bred them. I'd never seen one until I met their dogs. Great dogs and great owners who knew the breed inside and out! I'd have one now if I was more active.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

B-Line, Have you heard of a Spanish Water Dog? 

http://www.spanishwaterdog.org/

http://www.swdclub.org/










This one is corded


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> Of course! But this is a thread asking why people don't like poodles  I imagine if I started a thread about why people don't like greyhounds I'd get a lot of "they're too skinny/bony/gangly" Of course, we think of them as metabolically superior  LOL


 Yeah of course. I do like greyhound and I don't think they are too skinny. 

Have you heard of Spanish greyhound, sloughi, or azawakh? For some reason I really like spanish hound because they have wire hair similar to wolfhound or deerhound.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You know what my issue is with poodles?

They have ugly feet. 

Seriously, that's pretty much it for me. I just find them to be a very plain dog with creepy feet...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Xeph said:


> You know what my issue is with poodles?
> 
> They have ugly feet.
> 
> Seriously, that's pretty much it for me. I just find them to be a very plain dog with creepy feet...


OH my, and wouldn't you know it, I just adore those pretty little Poodle feet! LOL 



> I didn't see anyone mention it... I hate their smell. Every poodle I've been close to has that same scent. Just wierd...


That IS wierd! Because Poodles don't smell, period! They don't have that doggy smell, even when wet, nor the rank smell a lot of dogs with oily skin emit, especially when in need of a bath. There are a couple of breeds I really like, but won't ever have one again because of their smell. 

Now, I _have_ fostered some stinky Poodles - the smell a direct result of infected ears, and/or yeast overgrowth on their skin.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't care much for Poodles because all the ones that I have met always been very "moody" and not too friendly.. and that goes for all three sizes. 

And I don't care for the show cut too.. I like the retriever cut, and when they don't shave their faces... but I hardly see them that way! They always have shaved muzzles and big poofy ears here. I do like the brown colour on the standard Poodles though, I think that colour is lovely.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> OH my, and wouldn't you know it, I just adore those pretty little Poodle feet! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...yeah i have been around quite a few Poodles and none of them have ever smelled, i think smell has more to do with diet, upkeep, and like you say ear infections, not so much the breed. My dogs have never had the "doggy" smell and i attribute that to diet more then anything since i only bathe them on a bi-monthly basis or so, no need to do it any more then that.

Also, there is a resident at the senior community i work at that has two Standard Poodles, and they are soo friendly and outgoing. I always hear about how Poodles are so standoffish and not very friendly, but all the ones i have been around are very friendly and have a ton of personality. Once again, not so much the breed as how the dog is raised and cared for.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Inga said:


> ??? You are kidding right? I mean they can be anything you want them to be, but they fit in the NON sporting group. Argued by many as they were bred to be retrievers.


Maybe we are using a different set of criteria to determine what dogs were bred for. I have no doubt that you are correct about their show grouping and Poodles are generally not thought of as a herding dog. But if you read about their breed history, it is clear that they were frequently used as herding dogs.

From wiki:
Poodles are retrievers; or gun dogs, and can still be seen in that role. Poodles are skilled at most other dog events including agility, obedience, tracking, and even herding.

Granted I might not be using the same language you are using. I know nothing about show categories, confirmations, etc. 
I'm just suggesting that herding is one of the top things that Poodles were originally bred for regardless of their current "akc show classification." But again, I might just not understand what the definition of herding dog is to people who are using a "proper" vocabulary.


Rough Collies,
I have heard of Spanish Water Dogs but don't know a great deal about them. Since I am a "WAVY" coat lover, I was never very attracted to either curly coated PWD's or Spanish WD's. Also I don't think SWD have the same family disposition. From what I have read, they are more of a 1to1 dog as opposed to a family dog. They bite, are aggressive and have a number of other personality traits that would prevent me from taking one into my home. And that's information that comes from their club. But I'm sure they are great dogs too.

B


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I always hear about how Poodles are so standoffish and not very friendly, but all the ones i have been around are very friendly and have a ton of personality. Once again, not so much the breed as how the dog is raised and cared for.



So true! Of course there's always the exception, but, Standard Poodles are very gregarious, love people (often thinking everyone loves them!), and have personality plus! LOL 

I had to laugh at Maddy at her obedience graduation class - my daughter was late in arriving to watch, and came in while Maddy was in the down/stay with me out've the room, and I was on my way back to do the recall and finish. Well, Miss Maddy pants spied my daughter, and leaped the gate, gave her a kiss, leaped back in the ring and finished! LOL Yes, she did graduate - she had the class aced the first week (I wanted the class atmosphere and socialization for her). The trainer had remarked that when he has a Poodle in class, he automatically signs the graduation certificate the first night because - it's a Poodle. LOL Poodles DO have their own twist on things though, just when you least expect it - that bent sense of humor coming through! LOL Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

About the smell- are you sure it's the dogs?  I *hate* the way one (large) group of local spoos smell and always avoid setting up near them at shows- some product that the handler uses on their coats makes me sneeze, and the fragrance in it is GROSS. 

I adore poodles, but there's a HUGE difference between a well-bred one and a poorly bred one. I'd love to have a standard (or oversize Mini) in the future but the cost of grooming really puts me off- I like them in the long lamb/puppy clips and the really outrageous pattern clips and those are a LOT of work to maintain. (I would like a very light silver, to be honest, and I would keep it in a continental clip and occasoinally dye it's ears silly colors. Like purple. Because honestly, how much sillier can you get than the full show continental- but at the same time, it's a fairly practical clip for work- unless the dog is working in deep grass or brush, you've mostly only got the bracelets to get junk out of!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't had a great experience with Poodles. There are two very intimidating black Standards that often walk around the neighbourhood at the same time as I do. They stare my dogs down until we are at least 50 m away from them. Even I get creeped out. There is also an extremely, extremely timid Mini owned by a family friend who has bitten me more than once.

However, to let those dogs ruin my impression of Poodles would be hypocritical considering how often I slam those who cry "all Beagles are fat", "all Beagles are stupid", etc. I'm sure not all Poodles are that way.

If you want me to be honest about why I don't like Poodles - I just don't like how much grooming there is involved. Minimal grooming requirements are the way to go for me. I don't really care for any of the different clips, either, and I also don't like the wiry feel of their coats.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

applesmom said:


> Anyone else see the irony here? Here we have all these doodle breeders outcrossing to the poodle for their coats. And now we discover that many pet owners would gladly have a poodle if they had a different type of coat.


I know, I see it too, and that's what I don't get. I like poodle personalities fine, and lab/golden/cocker/etc. personalities fine. But I don't like the poodle coat, and that is the ultimate reason why I cringe whenever I see a poo mix dog...not because of the breeding practices (I tend to give the owner benefit of the doubt and hope they rescued) but because they took a nice coated dog like a golden and made it that nasty in between but more like an overgrown poodle coat. I think that especially labradoodles and golden doodles (the little ones don't look so bad) look just ridiculous because they have all that poodle hair. I feel like poodles can handle the hair because they are a slim, sleek dog, but goldens and labs are of much heavier build, so you just end up getting a huge dog with even huger fur lol...

So sorry to rant, but the truth is that it is very ironic...sure, some people don't like the poodle personality, but mostly, we don't seem to like how they look, especially if they have more than a minimum coat...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I love poodles. I have never met one I didnt like.

This one exception though. My neighbor way back used to let her poodle run amuck. When I would walk out my door with my poochs it would run over..humping the air as it entered the yard..run over to the dogs humping, I would pick him up and hed still be humping..Id carry him home as he was humping. That dog just humped everything. Still loved him though..I just think he was over excited.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I'm just not part of the 'market' poo mixes are aiming for. Because I love the poodle personality and hate the coat. I think they're gorgeous to look at- especially the really shaggy ones (and the doodles too), but ay yi yi.... too much grooming! (and this is coming from the sheltie owner, lol) 

I think I've just been spoiled from having longish haired dogs my entire life. Other coat types are just not as fun to pet or snuggle. 

Yeah, I'm shallow in that regard.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I think I've just been spoiled from having longish haired dogs my entire life. Other coat types are just not as fun to pet or snuggle.
> 
> Yeah, I'm shallow in that regard.


Lol...no, you're not shallow...it makes perfect sense. Once you snuggle with the silky fur of a golden (or I'd imagine, a papillon) or the pillow-fur of a sheltie, it's hard to ever go back...I tell you, each and every strand of Zoe's fur is made of silk or maybe satin...

I have always loved soft, fluffy things, and that is why I will always love soft, fluffy dogs...not shallow, just knowing what I like!


(and to add, I don't much like those rough terrier coats either, although their trims tend to not be as extreme...a lot of the show terrier cuts are pretty awful too, IMO, although maybe not quite as bad as the poodle...I'd rather look at a show bedlington than a show poodle, but ay yi yi, it's a tough choice..what's worse, lol?:















)


But it's just not fair to blame the dogs for their bad haircuts.


ETA: Just found this site...and I guess it could be worse...poodles could be shown in a Dutch band clip lolololol: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/2826/poodle_clips.htm


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh yeah...the Bedlington heads are almost as ridiculous as the show poodle pom-pom cut. It always reminds me of a dinosaur for some reason  But I do like their whippet-like body. They look very speedy 

And just to be fair - I also can't stand the coat of a bichon or their crazy show afros. I think they look cute when clipped closely, but the show-fro makes them look hilarious.

I guess I like my dogs to look fairly natural and not overly groomed. You shouldn't have to carve your dogs fur into specific shapes. LOL


----------



## synicalone (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree,,,,my two Black miniature poodles have no smell at all, and have adorable feet. I have the feet shaved so that I can see every cute detail (But I don't generally subject them to manicures). Love my poodles !


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay,I like standard poodles a little.I do not like the show cuts! But every standard I met was goofy and friendly.Even the ones that had the show cut...haha! 

As for mini's and toys...well I much prefer larger dogs,so I am not a fan of these ones.Plus every toy poodle I have met was saucy and neurotic! I haven't met a friendly toy! Alot of poodle mixes seem to be quite neurotic as well.

Abd while were at it,I am not a fan of Bichons either...they have big heads when they are clipped.I once worked in a grooming salon and had to groom one and he was friendly,but I couldn't get over the way he looked.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love those poodle feet, too! And I actually don't have a problem with show trims, probably because I've maintained enough of them in my life, lol! (I won't keep my pet in one, though...) There was reason historically for those trims, BTW...but our modern grooming techniques and the tendency we have to exaggerate everything has turned them into the rather laughable cuts you see today.


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly, to me they just seem like a girls dog. They are very cute, but because of this they have a Malibu, Barbi, Paris Hilton feel, that kinda goes against my personality. That's why I like the larger working breeds, because they have a more blue collar, guy dog feel to them. I don't know if that made any sense... lol.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Inga said:


> It is interesting that so many people like the black poodles. I too prefer the black ones. I just think it is interesting since statistics show that more people are afraid of black dogs or just prefer lighter colored dogs. Guess that does not apply to Poodles.


I think statistics would show that DF members defy most statistics about dogs. 

I've always had and always loved black animals. All our family dogs have been black or mostly black. Most of my cats have been black or mostly black.

Up until I got a mostly white cat, I *wore* mostly black, too. I had to change that habit. I may be a crazy cat lady, but I didn't want to look like a fur-covered crazy cat lady.

I only fostered the mostly white cat because I thought, with her not being "my type" of cat, I wouldn't be as tempted to keep her. I was wrong, and I've had her almost four years now.


----------



## QKid (Apr 5, 2008)

RBark said:


> Well since you asked, I hate the way they look.
> 
> Pretty much everyone I know that doesn't like poodles cites that reason.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I've heard what great dogs poodles are, but I don't like how they look. 

But don't worry - poodles aren't the only dogs who've been sentenced to non-ownership by my obsession with a dog's out appearance


----------



## Trenz (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know why so many people don't like poodles. I like them, though when they are "natural", many people and celebreties just make dog - clowns out of the poor poodles, as them selves.


----------



## graciepoo (Apr 10, 2008)

i've only had my toy poodle for a week, so i don't know much about them other than what i've researched. mine has a really great personality. she isn't hyper like a lot of puppies, she may get out of that as she gets older, though. i don't like the show cuts. i prefer hair the same length, but i do like the long hair on top so i can pull it back in a bow. i never had a girl to dress up, i only have 3 boys so she will be my little girl to wear bows and dresses. my friend that i got her from says the reason they might smell is their ears are infected or dirty. she was a little smelly, but it was from the afterbirth stuff being in her ears. after we got that cleaned out she is fine and doesn't smell at all.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I found these old pics from the 2007 pet expo last year.Just thought I would share since this is a poodle thread.

I can't remember what that said.









These two poodles were a laugh.So friendly and goofy.But they were also well behaved.
They are named Vera and Floyd.


----------



## Poodles Up (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to defend the Standard here. Mine is the best dog I have ever had and between me and my family we have had about 30 dogs. Everyone I know and everyone she meets goes absolutely nuts over her. I was picked on and called bad names by my friends and hunting buddies when i told them I was getting one but after they saw her and saw her working the birds they all said they had to have one. She outworked and out hussled every retrieving dog on this days hunt(picture below). I have had many of the same opinions at one time, except for the ugly feet thing but until I researched and studied their history then I had to give it a try. Her temperment is amazing and nothing short of spectacular. i do not like the show cuts either but they were cut like that when they were used to hunt. The pom poms were used for bouyanvy and to help their organs and joints from getting too cold. Anyway the pic below is of "Birdie" and it was taken in my backyard after a long day in the field. She retrieved well over 50 birds on land and in water and still wanted to run and play with everyone afterwards. Everyone else's dogs were done for.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

I love standard poodles. Of course they have to be in a sporting clip. I hate what that ugly looking continental clip does to their reputation.  The other thing I was not so fond of was their high maintenance coat. It gets quite expensive to have your poodle professionally groomed every eight weeks. I ended up doing it myself. A) it was cheaper and B) he finally didn't smell like perfume every time he got clipped. What an insult to a dog's sensitive nose to be sprayed like a........ uhm........you-know-what. 
Here's my boy Giaco. He passed away two years ago and I will always miss him:









Oooooooops - wrong end......... 

You may want to see the front:


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

They are cute poodles!!

I have a question for you poodle people...what exactly does "poodle" mean? How did they get their name?


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

The poodle is orginated in Germany and there he's called a "Pudel" (pronounciation is the same as in english "poodle") It comes from the verb "pudelin'', which is old German for "splashing". Quite the appropriate name for a water dog, isn't it ?


----------



## spoodles (Apr 6, 2008)

My husband and I used to breed champian Alaskan Malamutes. I loved everything about them except the hair. After several years we got into rescuing dogs and had all sorts of breeds around here (boxer, lab, german shorthair, doxie, beagle, pug, bichon, blue heeler, golden retreiver, spring - to name a few!). Then we had our last daughter - the one and only family member who has allergies.  

A good friend of mine has always had Standard Poodles. I have always been intrigued by them - they are the happiest, sweetest dogs. So last year my friend plotted with my husband and bought me a black Standard puppy! and so it began - my love of poodles! Oh my gosh, Lacie is one of the best dogs I have ever owned in my life. I cannot tell you how wonderful she is. And the best thing is, my daughter has no allergy problems at all with the poodles. 

I say Poodles (plural) because I now have 4 of them! These dogs have won everyone's hearts in our family. We work on obedience and agility and it's just a blast - they are so willing and so smart. They LOVE to please their owners. Two of them have their Canine Good Citizenship certificates and we visit nursing homes and assisted living facilities. They just seem to inately know how to behave around the residents. 

Standards have totally won my heart.  Each of mine are totally different in personality. I have Lacie, my quiet, gentle one. Keisha is my clown. Rexie is my showy dog, full of pizzazz. And Zoe is my bold little 12 week old pup. But each of them has a sweetness and a gentleness about them that is very heartwarming. They are not clingy - they are affectionate but not 'in your face' about it all the time. They have 'presence' and style, but they are not prissy. They have stamina and love to run around outside or on the agility course. And they are wonderful hunters - we will be doing some formal training soon in that. They are great with my young grandkids and the outside cats. They are incredibly smart and love to learn. They're just so versatile!

I have to say that I agree with the general concensus about the clips - I prefer the 'puppy clip' rather than the show clip. I do not show in conformation so I don't do the fru-fru clips - way too much work to maintain. My dogs are outside with me all the time and they run through the woods and water and mud - I don't want to have to be careful of maintaining a special haircut. I was at a dog show today though, and being around all those 'fancy' poodles made me feel a little inferior and 'plain'!

The only downside of a Standard is the grooming requirements and the need for frequent brushing. Not an issue for me because I groom them myself and I enjoy it. I also enjoy brushing them - nice one on one time and a great way to creat a real bond. But it is time consuming and has to be taken into consideration if you think about getting one.


----------



## Pethage (Jul 2, 2021)

RBark said:


> Well since you asked, I hate the way they look.
> 
> Pretty much everyone I know that doesn't like poodles cites that reason.
> 
> ...


We have a miniature rescue poodle. He is a complete overly needy asshole. But they live forever. Ours is 17.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

The AKC's insistence on only allowing the Continental clip strikes me as a deliberate attempt to limit the field for Conformation competition. It's an unnecessary barrier to entry for owners who don't have the time/resources to maintain that coat, as well as for sporting/working poodles. 

Alternatively, since it's a CONFORMATION competition, they could dump a bucket of water on each of the dogs before judging, so we can see their actual structure not hidden by a cloud of sculpted hair.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is a over a decade old. I'm closing to further replies.


----------

